# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  برنامه شروع از صفر زهرا نوری

## Lara27

کسی برنامه شروع از صفر زهرا نوری رو داره؟

----------


## tamanaviki

کی هس؟؟

----------


## V_buqs

باو هر کسی که زیست بالا 70 زده رو گنده ش نکنین الکی همینجوری آدم زیاد ریخته تو جو کنکور
همه پکیج فروش و سی دی فروش شدن 

شما یه کاری کن توی 1 ماه دوم ببند توی 1 ماه سوم ببند توی 1 ماه پیش 
میشه 3 ماه 
2 ماه دیگه میمونه بزار واسه جمع بندی و تست و دوره و مرور
میترکونی کنکورو 

کنکور اونقدرام سخت نیست

----------


## Mysterious

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط V_buqs


باو هر کسی که زیست بالا 70 زده رو گنده ش نکنین الکی همینجوری آدم زیاد ریخته تو جو کنکور
همه پکیج فروش و سی دی فروش شدن 

شما یه کاری کن توی 1 ماه دوم ببند توی 1 ماه سوم ببند توی 1 ماه پیش 
میشه 3 ماه 
2 ماه دیگه میمونه بزار واسه جمع بندی و تست و دوره و مرور
میترکونی کنکورو 

کنکور اونقدرام سخت نیست


حجم دوم با سوم و پیش واقعا برابر نیست
هر فصل سوم کمه کم یه هفته زمان میخواد تستاش از نظرم
یه ماه دوم خونده بشه+یه هفته جمع بندی
از اسفند تا اردیبهشت با مرور کامل میتونه خونده بشه زیست سوم
بقیشم جمع بندی
البته این نظر منه چون واسه زیست نمیشه ریسک کرد و سرسری خوند*

----------


## V_buqs

> *
> 
> حجم دوم با سوم و پیش واقعا برابر نیست
> هر فصل سوم کمه کم یه هفته زمان میخواد تستاش از نظرم
> یه ماه دوم خونده بشه+یه هفته جمع بندی
> از اسفند تا اردیبهشت با مرور کامل میتونه خونده بشه زیست سوم
> بقیشم جمع بندی
> البته این نظر منه چون واسه زیست نمیشه ریسک کرد و سرسری خوند*


من ریاضی کنکور میدم و مشکلی ندارم باهاش 
راستی این برنامه که نوشتم یادم رفت دقیق بگم 
باید بعضی هاشو ترکیبی کار کرد 
مثل فیزیک که قاطی باید خونده بشه یا ریاضی

----------


## MehranWilson

دانشجوای پزشکی هم شدن مشاوره  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Lara27

کسی نداره؟

----------


## Fawzi

کاش روزی هم برسه ک بجای برنامه از صفر 
عمل از صفر جایگزین شه

: )

----------


## WickedSick

اگه هنوز برنامه میخواین 
برنامه خودم هست. گرچه استارتش رد شده  :Yahoo (21):  اگه میخواین میفرستم.

----------


## Amin4636

خواهشا به هیچ عنوان از برنامه های چند ماهه استفاده نکنید

----------


## aretmis

همه هر چی بود گفتن ولی کسی جواب استارتر رو نداد :Yahoo (21): 
مرسی که هستین

----------


## Lara27

> همه هر چی بود گفتن ولی کسی جواب استارتر رو نداد
> مرسی که هستین


دقیقا :/

----------


## V_buqs

> همه هر چی بود گفتن ولی کسی جواب استارتر رو نداد
> مرسی که هستین


خو اگه داشتیم می‌فرستادیم /:

----------


## NormaL

> کسی برنامه شروع از صفر زهرا نوری رو داره؟


خوردنیه؟! :Yahoo (21): 
اسمش هم تا حالا نشنیدم

----------

